# [KDE] multiples problèmes avec akonadi

## Picani

Bonjour.

J'ai installé Kmail-4.4.4 et il dépend de akonadi-server-1.3.1. Tout s'installe bien mais le serveur akonadi ne se lance pas avec les erreur suivantes :

```
$ cat ~/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error

"Unable to add initial data to table 'ResourceTable'.

Query error: 'no such column: true Unable to execute statement'

Query was: INSERT INTO ResourceTable (name,isVirtual) VALUES ('akonadi_search_resource',true)" 

Unable to initialize database. 

"[

0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x32) [0x4157de]

1: akonadiserver() [0x415b7e]

2: /lib/libc.so.6(+0x321e0) [0x7feabdbb61e0]

3: /lib/libc.so.6(gsignal+0x35) [0x7feabdbb6165]

4: /lib/libc.so.6(abort+0x180) [0x7feabdbb7580]

5: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_Z17qt_message_output9QtMsgTypePKc+0x74) [0x7feabfb5d9d4]

6: akonadiserver(_ZN15FileDebugStream9writeDataEPKcx+0x131) [0x416d7f]

7: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN9QIODevice5writeEPKcx+0x77) [0x7feabfbeb9c7]

8: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(+0x10d219) [0x7feabfbf9219]

9: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN11QTextStreamD1Ev+0x39) [0x7feabfbfa419]

10: akonadiserver(_ZN6QDebug6StreamD1Ev+0x2b) [0x40ffc9]

11: akonadiserver(_ZN6QDebugD1Ev+0xd9) [0x4100cb]

12: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServerC1EP7QObject+0xa56) [0x7feac000aa44]

13: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer8instanceEv+0x36) [0x7feac000bff0]

14: akonadiserver(main+0x3c8) [0x40fbed]

15: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7feabdba2bbd]

16: akonadiserver() [0x40f739]

]

" 

```

Et dans la fenêtre de test j'obtiens :

```
Akonadi Server Self-Test Report

===============================

Test 1:  SUCCESS

--------

Database driver found.

Details: The QtSQL driver 'QSQLITE' is required by your current Akonadi server configuration and was found on your system.

File content of '/home/picani/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc':

[%General]

Driver=QSQLITE

SizeThreshold=4096

ExternalPayload=false

[QSQLITE]

Name=/home/picani/.local/share/akonadi/akonadi.db

Host=

User=

Password=

Options=

StartServer=false

Test 2:  SKIP

--------

MySQL server executable not tested.

Details: The current configuration does not require an internal MySQL server.

Test 3:  SKIP

--------

MySQL server error log not tested.

Details: The current configuration does not require an internal MySQL server.

Test 4:  SKIP

--------

MySQL server configuration not tested.

Details: The current configuration does not require an internal MySQL server.

Test 5:  SUCCESS

--------

akonadictl found and usable

Details: The program '/usr/bin/akonadictl' to control the Akonadi server was found and could be executed successfully.

Result:

Akonadi 1.3.1

Test 6:  ERROR

--------

Akonadi control process not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi control process is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

Test 7:  ERROR

--------

Akonadi server process not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi server process is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

Test 8:  SUCCESS

--------

Nepomuk search service registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Nepomuk search service is registered at D-Bus which typically indicates it is operational.

Test 9:  SUCCESS

--------

Nepomuk search service uses an appropriate backend. 

Details: The Nepomuk search service uses one of the recommended backends.

Test 10:  SKIP

--------

Protocol version check not possible.

Details: Without a connection to the server it is not possible to check if the protocol version meets the requirements.

Test 11:  ERROR

--------

No resource agents found.

Details: No resource agents have been found, Akonadi is not usable without at least one. This usually means that no resource agents are installed or that there is a setup problem. The following paths have been searched: '/usr/share/akonadi/agents /usr/share/akonadi/agents'. The XDG_DATA_DIRS environment variable is set to '/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share', make sure this includes all paths where Akonadi agents are installed to.

Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':

birthdaysresource.desktop

contactsresource.desktop

icalresource.desktop

imapresource.desktop

kabcresource.desktop

kcalresource.desktop

knutresource.desktop

kolabproxyresource.desktop

localbookmarksresource.desktop

maildirresource.desktop

maildispatcheragent.desktop

mboxresource.desktop

microblog.desktop

mtdummyresource.desktop

nepomukcalendarfeeder.desktop

nepomukcontactfeeder.desktop

nepomuktagresource.desktop

nntpresource.desktop

notesresource.desktop

pop3resource.desktop

vcarddirresource.desktop

vcardresource.desktop

Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':

birthdaysresource.desktop

contactsresource.desktop

icalresource.desktop

imapresource.desktop

kabcresource.desktop

kcalresource.desktop

knutresource.desktop

kolabproxyresource.desktop

localbookmarksresource.desktop

maildirresource.desktop

maildispatcheragent.desktop

mboxresource.desktop

microblog.desktop

mtdummyresource.desktop

nepomukcalendarfeeder.desktop

nepomukcontactfeeder.desktop

nepomuktagresource.desktop

nntpresource.desktop

notesresource.desktop

pop3resource.desktop

vcarddirresource.desktop

vcardresource.desktop

Environment variable XDG_DATA_DIRS is set to '/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share'

Test 12:  ERROR

--------

Current Akonadi server error log found.

Details: The Akonadi server did report error during startup into <a href='/home/picani/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error'>/home/picani/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error</a>.

File content of '/home/picani/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error':

"Unable to add initial data to table 'ResourceTable'.

Query error: 'no such column: true Unable to execute statement'

Query was: INSERT INTO ResourceTable (name,isVirtual) VALUES ('akonadi_search_resource',true)" 

Unable to initialize database. 

"[

0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x32) [0x4157de]

1: akonadiserver() [0x415b7e]

2: /lib/libc.so.6(+0x321e0) [0x7feabdbb61e0]

3: /lib/libc.so.6(gsignal+0x35) [0x7feabdbb6165]

4: /lib/libc.so.6(abort+0x180) [0x7feabdbb7580]

5: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_Z17qt_message_output9QtMsgTypePKc+0x74) [0x7feabfb5d9d4]

6: akonadiserver(_ZN15FileDebugStream9writeDataEPKcx+0x131) [0x416d7f]

7: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN9QIODevice5writeEPKcx+0x77) [0x7feabfbeb9c7]

8: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(+0x10d219) [0x7feabfbf9219]

9: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN11QTextStreamD1Ev+0x39) [0x7feabfbfa419]

10: akonadiserver(_ZN6QDebug6StreamD1Ev+0x2b) [0x40ffc9]

11: akonadiserver(_ZN6QDebugD1Ev+0xd9) [0x4100cb]

12: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServerC1EP7QObject+0xa56) [0x7feac000aa44]

13: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer8instanceEv+0x36) [0x7feac000bff0]

14: akonadiserver(main+0x3c8) [0x40fbed]

15: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7feabdba2bbd]

16: akonadiserver() [0x40f739]

]

" 

Test 13:  ERROR

--------

Previous Akonadi server error log found.

Details: The Akonadi server did report error during its previous startup into <a href='/home/picani/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old'>/home/picani/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old</a>.

File content of '/home/picani/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error.old':

"Unable to add initial data to table 'ResourceTable'.

Query error: 'no such column: true Unable to execute statement'

Query was: INSERT INTO ResourceTable (name,isVirtual) VALUES ('akonadi_search_resource',true)" 

Unable to initialize database. 

"[

0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x32) [0x4157de]

1: akonadiserver() [0x415b7e]

2: /lib/libc.so.6(+0x321e0) [0x7f1f3e45a1e0]

3: /lib/libc.so.6(gsignal+0x35) [0x7f1f3e45a165]

4: /lib/libc.so.6(abort+0x180) [0x7f1f3e45b580]

5: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_Z17qt_message_output9QtMsgTypePKc+0x74) [0x7f1f404019d4]

6: akonadiserver(_ZN15FileDebugStream9writeDataEPKcx+0x131) [0x416d7f]

7: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN9QIODevice5writeEPKcx+0x77) [0x7f1f4048f9c7]

8: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(+0x10d219) [0x7f1f4049d219]

9: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_ZN11QTextStreamD1Ev+0x39) [0x7f1f4049e419]

10: akonadiserver(_ZN6QDebug6StreamD1Ev+0x2b) [0x40ffc9]

11: akonadiserver(_ZN6QDebugD1Ev+0xd9) [0x4100cb]

12: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServerC1EP7QObject+0xa56) [0x7f1f408aea44]

13: /usr/lib64/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer8instanceEv+0x36) [0x7f1f408afff0]

14: akonadiserver(main+0x3c8) [0x40fbed]

15: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f1f3e446bbd]

16: akonadiserver() [0x40f739]

]

" 

Test 14:  SUCCESS

--------

No current Akonadi control error log found.

Details: The Akonadi control process did not report any errors during its current startup.

Test 15:  SUCCESS

--------

No previous Akonadi control error log found.

Details: The Akonadi control process did not report any errors during its previous startup.

```

Mon akonadiserverrc :

```
[%General]

Driver=QSQLITE

SizeThreshold=4096

ExternalPayload=false

[QSQLITE]

Name=/home/picani/.local/share/akonadi/akonadi.db

Host=

User=

Password=

Options=

StartServer=false

```

S'il faut d'autres infos demandez, je sais pas trop quoi donner. J'ai un peu regardé sur google, mais la plupart du tps, le problème venait de MySQL (que je n'utilise pas) ou de rpogramme spécifiques à la distribution.

Merci d'avance.

----------

## guilc

La comme ça, pas d'idée précise, mais... le support de sqlite dans akonadi est expérimental. Perso, j'irais pas chercher plus loin et je reviendrais au seul backend supporté officiellement et stable : mysql  :Wink: 

----------

## Picani

Mais pourtant il ne me dit rien quand il teste la base de donnée avec SQlite ... Enfin je vais essayer mais si le problème vient de là je l'utilise pas, j'ai pas envie de me faire tourner un serveur MySQL juste pour Kontact.

----------

